# Kiosk on railway platform - advice please.



## Susiewong (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi. Could anyone advise on whether to get a b2c or traditional expresso machine for a small coffee kiosk on the platform of my local train station.

We have done much research before getting involved in the business and are not sure which would be best. There are about 3 hours during the morning commute when most of the coffees will be served. Commuters arrive about 5 -10 mins before the train arrives. We anticipate maybe 5 coffees per train - during peak times the trains are 10 mins apart. Speed is important. But quality of the coffee is too.

barista training would be needed if we went down the traditional espresso route.

weve so far looked at Jura x range b2c machines to rent or lease or an expo bar zircon 1 espresso machine (anticipate no more than 40 cups during morning commute). Any advise would be welcome as we continue our research!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Susie, do you have mains water and power on site? If you want reliability and speed, I would go for a traditional setup rather than a bean to cup. For a kiosk, if you haven't got mains water, maybe a dual fuel machine? Let me know and I can supply you with a quote for everything you will need (including a bit of training if you need it!)Where are you based? Andy


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Where I usually work there are 2 sites wit B2C machines. In each instance the operator presses a button and walks away while starting to prepare warm food, comes back, serves the coffee, goes on with food or next customer etc. In each instance the coffee is not great, is limited to maybe 3-4 choices of drink but is done automatically I suppose. It actually takes a little less time for each probably and might just tick enough boxes for the Costa crowd.

Getting a traditional espresso machine opens the door to Sooo much nicer coffee that you can choose and grind well and offer all the options you care to learn to a more discerning clientele whilst still being able to produce Costa style fare for those that want it.

I would go down the traditional route if I were you Susie. Just consider the cost of each method carefully so that you can calculate pay back times etc


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm actually just weighing up options similar to this at the moment.

My real options are: 2group machine only and hammer down at peak times and launch a tonne of espresso through a hatch in a short period of time and exhaust staff in short bursts.

OR

do an espresso service for those who have a few minutes and a super fast batch option for those in a rush.

Guess which I'm swaying towards.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi @Scotford is yours a fixed unit with mains water and electricity or a mobile one?

Andy


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> Hi @Scotford is yours a fixed unit with mains water and electricity or a mobile one?
> 
> Andy


Fixed. Just a small unit with a hatch


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Pm me your email address with a few details about the unit and I'll send you a quote on a few options.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> Pm me your email address with a few details about the unit and I'll send you a quote on a few options.


As it stands, I've got all the equipment I need. It's more weighing up configurations for the setting. Not my first rodeo


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

our dog walking pub stop has a Costa outlet, using bean to cup. and massive queues. b2c too slow. especially if you get a rush, like a train / bus arriving.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

My local platform service runs a two group conventional espresso machine. The stall is manned by two folk. One works the machine the other works the till, complex food and sometimes pours milk and put on lids when there's a press.

I get the impression that at peak flow the barista is just pulling espresso into cups as fast as he can, the other guy is using milk to match orders. I doubt two B2Cs could keep up with that pace. These guys are flinging drinks even as the train doors are beeping to close.

Newspapers, cans and croissant are on an honesty system i.e. You take what you want and drop change in the box which takes some load off.

These guys are like London cabbies, they banter and know loads about local politics and news so they have a devoted following. I think this is why the honesty system has worked for them.


----------



## Susiewong (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your input, much appreciated.

Definitely leaning towards a traditional expresso machine at the moment with some training needed!

The kiosk has electricity but is not plumbed (no mains on the platform). The previous owner ran a two group machine using hoses into a large Jerry can - not ideal but manageable! We are hoping a one group would be enough. Previous owner was unreliable with opening hours etc (she had two young children and a sick mother). After two years she sold up, so we are very aware that it is a risk and hope it can make enough profit to at least keep it ticking over with a minmum wage type of profit (my son will be running it on his own).

Also, we are debating what to charge and how big the cups should be. Would 10oz be big enough? Would £2.20 for a latte be ok? Previous owner charged £1.95 for all coffees, so we would be charging more than her!

we would not be preparing food, just selling pastries, wrapped cereal bars etc. Exciting times, but a bit daunting too


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Susiewong said:


> Thank you everyone for your input, much appreciated.
> 
> Definitely leaning towards a traditional expresso machine at the moment with some training needed!
> 
> ...


Personally I would recommend 1 or 2 large commercial filter machines (get just one to start with) and concentrate on serving a decent coffee at a sensible price. Many people will grab a snack with the coffee and a good amount of the profit is made on the snacks. If it takes too long to do the coffee, you loose the snack sale as well. People on this forum are coffee lovers (bit fanatical) and will recommend a machine, Barista training etc. this is your start up business and although Professional machine looks impressive, it takes too long for most commuter businesses, it needs a maintenance contract in case it breaks down and is sensitive to limescale. Filter makers are cheap, easy and fast. Not very much in them to go wrong, power requirements are modest and they don't need plumbing in.

Imagine just one scenario, commuter short on time, jar of nescafe at home, knows can get to station and get a decentish filter coffee, fast and cheap e.g. £1.25 (or whatever you choose to charge), sit on train and drink at leisure. Will probably do that every morning rather than bugger about at home making a coffee and rushing to drink it before leaving.

Cups don't have to be big gulps and can be sensibly sized, most commuters don't want some huge cup on the train, it's a real pain. I commuted for 15 years....so I know what they used to like. it's morning, ur tired, you just need a good cup of jolt to get going, feel human, lubricate the vocal cords and as long as it's decent....filter coffee or beardy barista special....you don't care.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Dual fuel machine may be the way to go if you not got plumbed water - can use the same set up I would install in a mobile unit........ Also, if it didn't work out at the station, you could always take the gear out and put it in a van!


----------



## jable1066 (May 6, 2015)

Hey, welcome to the world of mobile coffee, kind of!

I echo the sentiments of many here, and would opt for a dual fuel espresso machine. I would 100% go 2 group, especially if you're going to get rushes. I wouldn't even entertain a single group. A 2 group could potentially make 4 coffees at a time if you split shots. I'd get a decent on demand grinder too, as if you're going 10-15 minutes without serving you don't really want stale coffee in a chamber to dose out.

I would also get a decent batch brewer. You can pick up nearly new Bunn ICB's on eBay or Bidspotter or maybe a Marco Shuttle or Jet. You could potentially brew 5 litre batches and even have a self serve option to speed things up and lighten the workload. The batch brewer will have a fairly high power consumption so make sure there's a decent electricity supply.

I wouldn't fret about not having water plumbed in - a few 25l food grade jerry cans and a 12v shurflo caravan pump will sort that problem out. You can also save space on not plumbing a filter/softener in and could potentially filter the water prior to going into the jerry cans.

Other than that, just make sure you get some good training and be prepared to be flexible in the face of adverse circumstances! It's great fun...









Jonny


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Where in the country are you Susie?  Pm me your email address and I'll send you a quote for setting everything up


----------



## Susiewong (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone, still doing my research. really appreciate the replies.


----------

